# St Dupont Lighter rattles? Normal or return it?



## shinobtheone (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I bought a St Dupont Ligne 2 Lighter in Silver a few days ago and I just noticed it rattles on the inside even if I only shake it slightly.
Is this normal or should I exchange it for a new one?

Many thanks in advance,

Jack


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure.. But the maxijets do the same thing. On the maxijets at least that rattle is a safety. If you turn the lighter upside down it keeps the igniter from being depressed in your pocket.

btw enjoy the new DuPont... They feel look, feel, and work amazing!


----------



## shinobtheone (Dec 25, 2012)

I saw that issue being discussed in other threads but its not a safety feature on this one since I can turn it upside down and light it if I want to.

The only small piece of info was on some cigar website where it says under features of Dupont lighters "dont rattle when shaken" .. but I dont know how reliable that info is since I only found it on one website

Surprised no one else ever had that issue, and after spending 400 GBP on it I just want to be sure 

Thanks for replying


----------



## shinobtheone (Dec 25, 2012)

And yes apart from that its amazing, great feel and look - and the best click when opening out of the whole Ligne 2 Series


----------

